# HEATER BODY SUITS !! NEVER be COLD again !



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Where in Wisconsin are you??


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I am in Green Bay.

FF


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Great Product. I bought mine last year and love it. My only regret is that I waited so many years before I finally bought one.


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

I shot league with some of the guys that sell these suits (he's one of them in the pic up above)at Advanced Archery and they're super cool. I own a suit as well and let me tell you, sometimes all I wear is a long sleeve shirt!!! well worth the money.


----------



## clw74 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys-
I picked one up from FallFever and he is awesome to deal with. Fast shipping, excellent communication and the price is great. I can't wait to try it this year. If your state requires blaze orange, don't forget to order the blaze snap-on coverall.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump clw74.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be out of town hunting from 10-29-08 at 2:00pm until Sunday night 11-2-08. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Thanks, FF *


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm back !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be gone out of town hunting from Nov.14th through Nov.19th. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Have a good hunt everyone and stay safe !!!!!

FF*


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I am leaving for the weekend at 3:00pm CST, I will answer all PM's when I return on Sunday night.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !*

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TeamTripod (Mar 12, 2007)

*Just ordered mine!!*

Can't wait to get my new HBS especially since late season in WI can be brutal. Mike even helped me out with sizing and selection. 8"-12" of fresh snow on the ground...the best is yet to come.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Special price for the Holidays.

Regular sizes are: $300.00 shipped 
Wide sizes are: $310.00 shipped

While supplies last !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Bump for a great seller!!

I just wanted to let anyone know that you can not go wrong dealing with Fallfever...I just completed a deal with him and he went above and beyond to make sure I was satisfied. Without a doubt the best person I have dealt with yet here on AT.

Mike...Thanks again for everything


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

WOW, thanks for the compliment John !

Best of luck !
FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TeamTripod (Mar 12, 2007)

*Got mine from Fall Fever!*

I too am very pleased with what Fall Fever was able to do for me. I was able to get the size and pattern that I was looking for, and it was delivered to my door in three days. Thanks Fall Fever for working so quickly on my new suit.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No problem TeamTripod. I aim to please !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

to the top


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump^


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

hey one question i have is how are they set up for length??? i have to buy bibs and coverall in short length because im a short heavy set person are they offered in shorts....regular XL or XXL coveralls are like 8" too long

thanks


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

burls, I sent you a PM !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TeamTripod (Mar 12, 2007)

*Excellent Performance*

Hey FF-
I just wanted to let you know that I bagged a doe using your product on a late season hunt in Northern WI. I would leave my HBS in the tree each evening so that it wouldn't pick up any foreign scent. The guys I was hunting with begged me to bring it in after the third day to see how it worked. They just couldn't understand how I could sit for 6-8 hours at a time in subzero temparatures dressed as light as I was. I've never been so comfortable hunting in such extreme temperatures as we experienced here in WI this year. Thanks again for an excellent product at a reasonable price.
M


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

TeamTripod said:


> Hey FF-
> I just wanted to let you know that I bagged a doe using your product on a late season hunt in Northern WI. I would leave my HBS in the tree each evening so that it wouldn't pick up any foreign scent. The guys I was hunting with begged me to bring it in after the third day to see how it worked. They just couldn't understand how I could sit for 6-8 hours at a time in subzero temparatures dressed as light as I was. I've never been so comfortable hunting in such extreme temperatures as we experienced here in WI this year. Thanks again for an excellent product at a reasonable price.
> M


That is awesome ! Thanks for providing the feedback.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------

